# Getting Started with REW, Question about TASCAM 122



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Getting Started with REW on a new set of speakers in my room and ended up with the following -

-Dayton EMM6
-Tascam US-122.

I downloaded the EMM6 .cal file. Can I do the same for the Tascam USB sound card without needing to do a loopback to calibrate the card?

My understanding is that I need to create a loopback connection between the Line-In and Line-Out. However, the jacks I'm looking at on the souncard show the primary Line-Out with RCA jacks, and the Line In actually has larger 1/4" jacks What kind of cable am I looking for here to make the loopback connection?

Thanks!


----------



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

May have just figured it out to make the loopback. 

Do I need two RCA ->> 1/4" jacks and call it a day, assuming I have the RCA cable already?


----------



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

Am I on the right track here guys?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have not used REW as of yet, but I believe you are on the right track. From the REW Help files:

_Cables to connect from your SPL meter's output to your soundcard and from the soundcard's line output to an input on your AV processor or equaliser. The leads need to be long enough to reach from your computer to your listening position (where your SPL meter will be placed) and to your AV processor or equaliser. If your soundcard has phono (RCA) connectors phono-phono leads will be needed, if the soundcard has 3.5mm (1/8") sockets you will need a pair of stereo jack plug to stereo phono plug leads (also called Y adaptor cables, Radio Shack part 42-2550) or stereo audio adaptors (Radio Shack part 274-883), see images below_

Hope this helps!


----------

